# ETC parts trivia question



## porkchop (Oct 1, 2008)

So here's a fun one. The head electrician on the show I'm currently on went through the parts list for the ETC Source 4 Pars and ordered a bag of everything. Included in this was a bag of little foam pieces that can't be more than 1/16" x 1/16" x 1/16". Here's the question, what are they for? There is no part number on the bag or this would be much easier. One side of the foam cube has adhesive the other 5 are just plain grey foam.

Calling ETC guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 1, 2008)

Employees and representatives of ETC not eligible to answer until Friday, 10/03/08. Don't worry porkchop; they're harmless and it's doubtful even necessary in your case. Great question!


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 1, 2008)

The last time I paid any close attention to my PAR's was when my latest shipment of fixtures came in and we had a lens/lamp loading party. I want to say that the foam cubes have to do with lens retainment. Not so much that they're the difference in whether or not the lens stays in place, but I believe they create a tighter seal between the lens and the casting so that noise caused by lens/casting vibrations is reduced. I'm going off of what I think I remember from two months ago though. I can visualize which pieces of foam you're referring to though, so I know they do belong with the PAR's.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 2, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Employees and representatives of ETC not eligible to answer until Friday, 10/03/08. Don't worry porkchop; they're harmless and it's doubtful even necessary in your case. Great question!



This show has been running for almost 10 years without them so I was pretty sure that if they never got take out of their bag that I'd be alright it was just the fact that I had no idea what there propper purpose was.


----------



## coolbeam (Oct 4, 2008)

What are they really for?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 5, 2008)

Im not intrested to know what their used for,

is the watershed day past yet?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 5, 2008)

STEVETERRY, TomLittrell, others: ETC's official answer please?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Oct 5, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> STEVETERRY, TomLittrell, others: ETC's official answer please?



The Steve Terry official answer: I don't have a clue. But I'll find out.

ST


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 5, 2008)

can we have a picture of the parts in question?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry. I forgot.

STEVETERRY said:


> ... never ask the VP of R&D about product details.


----------



## mbandgeek (Oct 5, 2008)

My guess is that they are used to make the lamp seating process more comfortable.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this foam you speak of like a black styrofoam or is it a high temp nylon bushing type of foam (kind of like the lens feet of source four lenses)


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

STEVETERRY said:


> The Steve Terry official answer: I don't have a clue. But I'll find out.


How's that clue coming, Mr. Terry? I see that ETC's Fixture Manager has been on CB, but perhaps he missed this thread?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 25, 2008)

ETC Fixture Manager (and CB member) *TomLittrell* had to call the factory, but he got the answer for me. The foam blocks are specifically to keep the lens from spinning independent of the rotating ring. They are supposed to go on the ring behind the lens. The do make changing lenses slightly more difficult. Oddly, none of the S4-PARs that I could inspect in the ETC booth at LDI had the blocks, but I did see them installed when S4_PARs were used in other manufacturer's booths.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 31, 2008)

And knowing is half the battle.


----------

